#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  have you know About Hidden Paradise Meemure?

## Medusa

Just have a Look on the video Below! :Smile: 




Do you feel that you want to visit this place. Don't worry here's the tips for your travelling.


https://www.hub.lk/members/premisha/...travelers.html

Travel as much as you can then you never say "boring" in your Life :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Arthi

Such an alluring place, going to plan a trip to there😊

----------


## Medusa

Yes most of the people dont know that much about this place.After your visit share your experience here.

----------


## Bhavya

> Just have a Look on the video Below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel that you want to visit this place. Don't worry here's the tips for your travelling.
> 
> 
> https://www.hub.lk/members/premisha/...travelers.html
> ...


First Time heard about this place.
Thank you for sharing about this wonderful place :Smile: 
Definitely , one should visit this place at least once in their life.
Nature is god's treasure given to human being

----------


## Medusa

Well said Parijat. And never forget to ask me before you plan. Because i like to go there again and again.

----------


## Dhiya

I already heard about this place. But, I didn't get a chance to visit there. I am going to plan a trip with my craziest gang in July. Would you like to join with us? Hey Premisha, What about you girl :Confused: ?

----------


## Medusa

Yes of course without me you can't move a little bit from here :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

> Just have a Look on the video Below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel that you want to visit this place. Don't worry here's the tips for your travelling.
> 
> 
> https://www.hub.lk/members/premisha/...travelers.html
> ...


So Beautiful, There are so many places stay hidden in Sri Lanka. I'll visit here when get a vacation.  :Sri lanka Map:

----------


## Medusa

It's very cool idea.don,t forget share your experience also.

----------


## Bhavya

> Well said Parijat. And never forget to ask me before you plan. Because i like to go there again and again.


Will sure do it Premisha  :Smile:

----------


## Beacon

Last week, we went meemure with group of people through Polonnaruwa > Mahiyangana > Dimbulagala > Hettipola. we reached hettipola around 6.30 Pm and then realized only bikes or SUV"s can go that road nor car's! Which means, we missed that destination and reroute to kandy and gambola  :Smile: 

If you are travelling meemure, just makesure you are travelling by SUV's,bikes,van's or you have to rent Tuktuk or Safari vehicles which will cost you 12,000 Rs to up and down.

----------


## Medusa

Wow it's great,Thank you beacon, can you briefly say about those place and what are the facilities there? Because that's very helpful to others who plan to go there?

----------

